
After Universal Basic Income, the Flood - dredmorbius
https://medium.com/@simon.sarris/after-universal-basic-income-the-flood-217db9889c07
======
shams93
If you're automating and outsourcing all the work it would seem to be a choice
between ubi or some form of genocide or mass incarceration, so far we are
dealing with the shrinking need for human labor via mass incarceration of the
former working class but Ubi is actually cheaper than locking up one in ten of
the post working class in private prisons for poverty induced crimes

~~~
wmf
_a choice between ubi or some form of genocide or mass incarceration_

Or, like, banning the automation. It's politically crazy, but then so is UBI.

